# OmniTag - Tagging Engine for Third Party Omnisphere Libraries [50% off through end of year]



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 26, 2020)

Hi all,

Some months ago I spoke with @Guy Rowland about building an app to solve a long-standing problem with third-party Omnisphere libraries: non-standard tagging.

Each developer has their own convention for Categories, Types, Keywords, etc... which means that nice soundset you just bought can easily get buried in Omnisphere's patch browser. You may even forget you bought it.

Enter *OmniTag*...

OmniTag automatically categorizes your third party libraries using metadata contained within each patch. The idea is that there is generally enough data in a patch to determine if it belongs in 'Synth Bass' or 'Pads + Strings' or <whatever>, so OmniTag examines that and matches to Spectrasonics' standard categories / types. The result is your third party libraries are now 'conformed' to Spectrasonics' standards and are easily searchable in the Patch Browser.

Retail is USD $49.95, but I am offering USD $29.95 for the launch.

OmniTag runs on Mac and Windows.

More info can be found at https://www.omnitag.net

Here are a few screenshots...





















And walkthrough videos:







Cheers,
Marcus


----------



## kriskrause (Apr 26, 2020)

This looks great! I’m a mac user so I look forward to the Mac OS release.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 26, 2020)

I'll keep you posted!


----------



## lucky909091 (Apr 26, 2020)

Awesome! Great piece of software!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 26, 2020)

lucky909091 said:


> Awesome! Great piece of software!



Thank you!


----------



## wbacer (Apr 26, 2020)

Just purchased and installed. Scanned 15 3rd party libraries including Ilio, Holo, MIDIssonace and The Unfinished. Everything was conformed and now appears in Omnisphere. Download, install and scanning were all flawless. This just works. Great job!!!


----------



## zadillo (Apr 26, 2020)

Also interested if you ever do a a Mac version


----------



## zvenx (Apr 26, 2020)

Heard about it today, bought it, it really makes working with Omnisphere that much easier for Third Party banks..........not to mention excellent Support.
rsp


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 26, 2020)

Thanks everyone, really great to hear its working well for people 

Some of you may know this has been an ongoing thing of mine for years, so this is a bit of a labour of love. Huge thanks to Marc for all the extraordinary work he's put in to make it so extraordinarily slick (and putting up with "oh one more tiiiny thing" emails from me for a YEAR), and to Piet de Ridder for his equisite design work.


----------



## Vin (Apr 26, 2020)

Great idea and execution


----------



## Henning (Apr 26, 2020)

Wow, how cool. Bought straightaway!


----------



## gst98 (Apr 26, 2020)

This looks amazing! As a Mac user, would it be possible to run this on a VM and copy the files back over to Mac?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 26, 2020)

wbacer said:


> Just purchased and installed. Scanned 15 3rd party libraries including Ilio, Holo, MIDIssonace and The Unfinished. Everything was conformed and now appears in Omnisphere. Download, install and scanning were all flawless. This just works. Great job!!!



Fantastic! This was the goal. Thanks for your feedback!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 26, 2020)

gst98 said:


> This looks amazing! As a Mac user, would it be possible to run this on a VM and copy the files back over to Mac?



Yes, absolutely. If you copy your STEAM folder to the VM (or any PC, really), you can run this and copy the conformed folders back to your STEAM folder on the Mac.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 26, 2020)

Henning said:


> Wow, how cool. Bought straightaway!


Great! Let me know if you run into any problems.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 26, 2020)

Vin said:


> Great idea and execution


Thanks, Vin!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 26, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Thanks everyone, really great to hear its working well for people
> 
> Some of you may know this has been an ongoing thing of mine for years, so this is a bit of a labour of love. Huge thanks to Marc for all the extraordinary work he's put in to make it so extraordinarily slick (and putting up with "oh one more tiiiny thing" emails from me for a YEAR), and to Piet de Ridder for his equisite design work.



Yes, I should have pointed out that vi's very own @re-peat did an *outstanding* job on the visual design for this app. He is as good a designer as he is a composer and audio-engineer... and if you've heard his mockups, that's saying a LOT. Thanks, Piet!!!


----------



## R. Soul (Apr 26, 2020)

This look brilliant Guy and Marc. Well done.

It might just reignite my love for Omnisphere, as it's really been sidelined by a couple of other synths lately.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 27, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> This look brilliant Guy and Marc. Well done.
> 
> It might just reignite my love for Omnisphere, as it's really been sidelined by a couple of other synths lately.



I can relate to that! I was getting so depressed about keeping track of everything I had in the browser, all over the place that it really was affecting the whole user experience. Spectrasonics standards do shift over time, so I have every sympathy for developers who try to keep in line only to discover that the latest Omnisphere update has changed everything. A dynamic solution that can track this seemed the only way forward really.

BTW, we'd had some enquiries about user ratings and user projects, happy to report these all migrate across perfectly after the usual running of OmniTag and a browser refresh in Omnisphere. If anyone encounters any issues do get in touch and we'll look into it.


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 27, 2020)

Congratulations to Marc,Guy and Piet this looks wonderful!
Please add me to the list as another Omni user who would buy this if it was Mac compatible. 😍


----------



## Jaap (Apr 27, 2020)

Had the pleasure of beta testing it and supplying some libraries for it. Very very nice tool and I know Guy has been on it for already quite some time and very nice to see how this idea came to this!

Also for me as developer it opened up some nice things and thoughts on how to use this and restructure my current workings on Omni sets and for future releases I will definately use this as well to fine tune it 
But in the end it's a great, easy and flexible tool. Congrats on the release Marc, Guy and Piet!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 27, 2020)

Many thanks, Jaap! I appreciate your help during the beta test and also donating those libraries for testing. Very helpful


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 27, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> I can relate to that! I was getting so depressed about keeping track of everything I had in the browser, all over the place that it really was affecting the whole user experience. Spectrasonics standards do shift over time, so I have every sympathy for developers who try to keep in line only to discover that the latest Omnisphere update has changed everything. A dynamic solution that can track this seemed the only way forward really.
> 
> BTW, we'd had some enquiries about user ratings and user projects, happy to report these all migrate across perfectly after the usual running of OmniTag and a browser refresh in Omnisphere. If anyone encounters any issues do get in touch and we'll look into it.



Where is the Guy Rowland walkthrough/review video? I’m sorry, I don’t make purchases without them nowadays. And yes, I now force my wife to make purchases for me. 

Also, I’m on a Mac. So I expect that to be a huge con in his video. He needs to bug the delveloper continually with random daily emails protesting this deficiency. Glad to see you see you started that process early.

Ironically before I read the entire thread I thought “Finally! Guy is gonna love this!”. Now, keep moving forward, get a better controller and we can all rest easy.  Congrats on the hard work. Can’t wait to pick up (or beta test?) the first mac version. My third party Omni patches have exceeded a few thousand. Help! Cheers.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 27, 2020)

Guy's video is the second one posted above... but just in case here it is again:


----------



## gst98 (Apr 27, 2020)

For any mac users here, I was able to get it running on a VM and didn't even have to copy the files over. It worked perfectly with VM file sharing. Thanks guys, amazing product!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 27, 2020)

gst98 said:


> For any mac users here, I was able to get it running on a VM and didn't even have to copy the files over. It worked perfectly with VM file sharing. Thanks guys, amazing product!



Wow - that's really great news! I never even thought of using the VM route, but it's great to know there is a workaround for Mac users if needed. Just curious, which VM software did you use for this? I'd like to check it out myself.

Thanks again for the feedback and kind words


----------



## gst98 (Apr 27, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Wow - that's really great news! I never even thought of using the VM route, but it's great to know there is a workaround for Mac users if needed. Just curious, which VM software did you use for this? I'd like to check it out myself.
> 
> Thanks again for the feedback and kind words



of course. I use VMware fusion. I just created a link to my Mac via a "file sharing" feature. I'm sure other VM's such as parallels have this too.


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Apr 27, 2020)

Cool product ...

Will be an instant buy for me ... once a Mac version is released ...


----------



## NYC Composer (Apr 27, 2020)

Just when you thought you were done working, eh Marc!  Get cracking on that Mac version!

Seriously, big congrats!


----------



## ReelToLogic (Apr 27, 2020)

+1 for a Mac version.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 27, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> Ironically before I read the entire thread I thought “Finally! Guy is gonna love this!”.



He does!



X-Bassist said:


> Now, keep moving forward, get a better controller and we can all rest easy.



Any takers? Anyone?!

That's great that it seems to work on a Mac with a virtual machine. If Marc finds no foulups, it might help tie some folks over til the Mac native version is ready.


----------



## X-Bassist (Apr 27, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> He does!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I’ll chech on doing that, let us know when it’s a thumbs up and I’ll take the plunge.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 27, 2020)

With it renaming corrupt patches, is there an area that shows the names and destinations of all files that get marked with .bad so we know for future reference?


----------



## Jeff Tymoschuk (Apr 27, 2020)

I'm also definitely interested in a Mac version, this looks great.


----------



## MisteR (Apr 27, 2020)

Should I buy Omnisphere?



sorry I’m a little punchy. Looks good.


----------



## ArtTurnerMusic (Apr 27, 2020)

This is just absolutely brilliant and it's been a long time since I've seen a newly released bit of code work so flawlessly and predictably. Practically forces me to go now and buy badly categorized Omnisphere libraries!


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 28, 2020)

+1 mac!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 28, 2020)

gst98 said:


> of course. I use VMware fusion. I just created a link to my Mac via a "file sharing" feature. I'm sure other VM's such as parallels have this too.



Nice - thanks for sharing!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 28, 2020)

Mystic said:


> With it renaming corrupt patches, is there an area that shows the names and destinations of all files that get marked with .bad so we know for future reference?



Hi Mystic, the corrupt patch thing was something I put in at the very end so, no, there is not a special log for those. However, based on this and some other feedback, it might make sense to have a 'problem report' instead of the full conform log (with errors and non-errors mixed together). So it's on my list for a future version.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 28, 2020)

ArtTurnerMusic said:


> This is just absolutely brilliant and it's been a long time since I've seen a newly released bit of code work so flawlessly and predictably. Practically forces me to go now and buy badly categorized Omnisphere libraries!



Thank you, Art!


----------



## Mystic (Apr 28, 2020)

I ran a scan earlier and noticed quite a few didn't get set with categories and tags but I'm assuming that has more to do with Omnisphere itself trying to figure out what they are, is that correct?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 28, 2020)

Mystic said:


> I ran a scan earlier and noticed quite a few didn't get set with categories and tags but I'm assuming that has more to do with Omnisphere itself trying to figure out what they are, is that correct?



Hi Mystic, are you saying that OmniTag did its thing and you don't see any changes in Omnisphere? Or that quite a few got marked as 'Uncategorized'?

If you are not seeing the changes in Omnisphere, did you refresh your patch browser? It might also be worth restarting Omnisphere too.

If that doesn't work, hit me up at [email protected] and we'll figure it out.


----------



## Mystic (Apr 29, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Hi Mystic, are you saying that OmniTag did its thing and you don't see any changes in Omnisphere? Or that quite a few got marked as 'Uncategorized'?
> 
> If you are not seeing the changes in Omnisphere, did you refresh your patch browser? It might also be worth restarting Omnisphere too.
> 
> If that doesn't work, hit me up at [email protected] and we'll figure it out.


Sorry, it was a bunch that remained Uncategorized after running the scan. The video said that may happen but I was just wondering if there would be any way to improve on that or not. I had about 66 patches that went uncategorized.


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 29, 2020)

Any chance you might consider developing a "KonTag" at some point in the future? (If even possible..)


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 29, 2020)

Mystic said:


> Sorry, it was a bunch that remained Uncategorized after running the scan. The video said that may happen but I was just wondering if there would be any way to improve on that or not. I had about 66 patches that went uncategorized.



Hi Mystic, yeah this is a tough one. In the case of 'Uncategorized', there is literally no data in the patch for the engine to work with. Cases I have seen before are patches with just a name and no description or patches without any tags to start with.

Can you tell me what library this was so I can do some research on my own? Maybe there is a way I can improve the algorithm.

PS - The reason I put them in 'Uncategorized' is so at least they will show up _somewhere_ in the Patch Browser.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 29, 2020)

Mystic said:


> Sorry, it was a bunch that remained Uncategorized after running the scan. The video said that may happen but I was just wondering if there would be any way to improve on that or not. I had about 66 patches that went uncategorized.



Marc's just beaten me to it I see. Yes a patch with no tags, no categories, no text description, no prefixes and a name like "Mildred" would be challenging. Actually we are even able to get SOME limited info even in this scenario from the patch parameters themselves but that is, well, patchy (b'dum tsh). But it stands to reason that the more solid info there is, regardless of whether that fits into Spectrasonics conventions, the better OmniTag's chances are of making a decent guess at where it should live.

Anyway, just as Marc said, send us some info and we'll see if there's anything else that could be done.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 29, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Any chance you might consider developing a "KonTag" at some point in the future? (If even possible..)



Oh dear... the plot thickens.  

(Yes, I would consider it... but I think I need to complete the Mac version of OmniTag first!)


----------



## Mystic (Apr 29, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Can you tell me what library this was so I can do some research on my own? Maybe there is a way I can improve the algorithm.


Plughugger Elektroniq has 61 missing, Plughugger Little Fat Greek has 1, appears one of the libraries was a demo library so I won't count that one.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 29, 2020)

Mystic said:


> Plughugger Elektroniq has 61 missing



Ah-ha - looking at their website they have 114 init patches in that one (!), I'm guessing some of those are the ones that OmniTag couldn't figure out what to do with. Since I don't have that library (I have several Plughuggers though, great dev), does it look the case to you?


----------



## MPortmann (Apr 29, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Hi all,
> 
> Some months ago I spoke with @Guy Rowland about building an app to solve a long-standing problem with third-party Omnisphere libraries: non-standard tagging.
> 
> ...




Hi Marcus-what a Godsend! Best $30 I've ever spent. Thanks for making this and please make OSX version. Mark


----------



## kgdrum (Apr 29, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Oh dear... the plot thickens.
> 
> (Yes, I would consider it... but I think I need to complete the Mac version of OmniTag first!)




OK I’ll put down my Omnisphere/Mac pitchfork


----------



## psmk31452 (Apr 29, 2020)

Thank you so much, marclawsmusic and Guy for complaining a lot.

You have made my life easier when it comes to Omnisphere. Perusing through Omnisphere was always a, "thick wicket" without the ability to find my way. Kind of like the old days when you needed to take a trip and would have to pull out your folding map. You've made searching through Omnisphere like driving with a GPS navigation system.

Thank you,

Paul


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 29, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Oh dear... the plot thickens.
> 
> (Yes, I would consider it... but I think I need to complete the Mac version of OmniTag first!)


Fair enough. Just figured I'd plant the seed in case!  
(I also found the name quite funny as I typed it...)


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 29, 2020)

MPortmann said:


> Hi Marcus-what a Godsend! Best $30 I've ever spent. Thanks for making this and please make OSX version. Mark



Great news!!! So glad to hear it


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 29, 2020)

psmk31452 said:


> Thank you so much, marclawsmusic and Guy for complaining a lot.
> 
> You have made my life easier when it comes to Omnisphere. Perusing through Omnisphere was always a, "thick wicket" without the ability to find my way. Kind of like the old days when you needed to take a trip and would have to pull out your folding map. You've made searching through Omnisphere like driving with a GPS navigation system.
> 
> ...



You are welcome, Paul! Glad it made such a difference for you.


----------



## gsilbers (Apr 30, 2020)

nice

another vote for mac version


----------



## Vonk (Apr 30, 2020)

This looks really useful - I have a couple of questions. Does it work to collate star ratings at all? I have 3 installations over two vepro slaves and a master. That's three different steam folders with slightly different content and very different star rated collections. Would your software be able to embrace such a setup?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 30, 2020)

Vonk said:


> This looks really useful - I have a couple of questions. Does it work to collate star ratings at all? I have 3 installations over two vepro slaves and a master. That's three different steam folders with slightly different content and very different star rated collections. Would your software be able to embrace such a setup?



Hi Vonk, currently OmniTag doesn't do anything with star ratings.

Is your goal to 'align the stars' (pun intended) across the 3 installations? For example, if patch 'Starlight Pad' is 3 stars on your main computer - you want it to be 3 stars on all the VEPro machines? Something like that?


----------



## Vonk (Apr 30, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Hi Vonk, currently OmniTag doesn't do anything with star ratings.
> 
> Is your goal to 'align the stars' (pun intended) across the 3 installations? For example, if patch 'Starlight Pad' is 3 stars on your main computer - you want it to be 3 stars on all the VEPro machines? Something like that?


Yes exactly. 
The second part of the question is to do with conforming steam folders with different content.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Apr 30, 2020)

Vonk said:


> Yes exactly.
> The second part of the question is to do with conforming steam folders with different content.



Got it. I'm afraid OmniTag can't help with star ratings at the moment, but that's something I can ponder for the future.

In terms of the multiple installations, it depends on your objective... if you want them all to be the same, I suppose you could copy everything to a single STEAM folder, run OmniTag on that, and then copy the resulting directories / files to the other computers.

Or you could just run OmniTag on each computer / STEAM folder and conform them one-by-one. Different content is not an issue - it just looks at whatever folders are in STEAM and works with those at startup.

Does that answer your question?


----------



## Vonk (Apr 30, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Got it. I'm afraid OmniTag can't help with star ratings at the moment, but that's something I can ponder for the future.
> 
> In terms of the multiple installations, it depends on your objective... if you want them all to be the same, I suppose you could copy everything to a single STEAM folder, run OmniTag on that, and then copy the resulting directories / files to the other computers.
> 
> ...


Yes, thanks for that. Star ratings would certainly be useful for me in a future upgrade.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2020)

I guess a problem if there are three different star ratings on three different machines would be - how would OmniTag know what the right one was?

In the meantime, as Marc hinted you can manually copy the whole patches folder from one machine to the others (assuming all your Spectrasonics libraries are in place), and all the ratings and projects will go with it. Obviously that applies to OmniTagged patches too - I run OT on the PC and then copy the whole patches folder to the MBP and it's a happy bunny.


----------



## Vonk (Apr 30, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> I guess a problem if there are three different star ratings on three different machines would be - how would OmniTag know what the right one was?
> 
> In the meantime, as Marc hinted you can manually copy the whole patches folder from one machine to the others (assuming all your Spectrasonics libraries are in place), and all the ratings and projects will go with it. Obviously that applies to OmniTagged patches too - I run OT on the PC and then copy the whole patches folder to the MBP and it's a happy bunny.


Yes I see that. I'm not very organised. Which is precisely why Omnitag should be very useful.
I think I should standardise my steam folders, which is no problem. However if I add or change a star rating to any instance it won't get carried over to the others and I was wondering if your software would accomplish this.


----------



## Guy Rowland (Apr 30, 2020)

Vonk said:


> Yes I see that. I'm not very organised. Which is precisely why Omnitag should be very useful.
> I think I should standardise my steam folders, which is no problem. However if I add or change a star rating to any instance it won't get carried over to the others and I was wondering if your software would accomplish this.



Tis an interesting idea for sure... actually there may be a solution now come to think of it. I use software called FreeFileSync, which I'm pretty sure is cross platform and should work across a network - https://freefilesync.org/ . It can only handle two folders at a time, but what it does is compare two folders and update newer files from one to the other, either in a single direction or it can be bi-directional. If you ran that once in a while to both your other machines, you should always get the most up to date version everywhere.


----------



## Vonk (Apr 30, 2020)

I'll check this out. Thanks.


----------



## jcrosby (Apr 30, 2020)

I don't have a copy of Windows so Crossover, (or something similar like Wine) would be my only current option...

Any chance anyone's tried running this in Crossover?

Also is there any way to demo this? (Assuming no one's tested Crossover yet...)


----------



## zvenx (Apr 30, 2020)

Vonk said:


> Yes exactly.
> The second part of the question is to do with conforming steam folders with different content.


I have a mac and pc and I sync them all the time (using insync (now defunk) on PC) but I could do it manually.... rsp


----------



## zvenx (Apr 30, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Tis an interesting idea for sure... actually there may be a solution now come to think of it. I use software called FreeFileSync, which I'm pretty sure is cross platform and should work across a network - https://freefilesync.org/ . It can only handle two folders at a time, but what it does is compare two folders and update newer files from one to the other, either in a single direction or it can be bi-directional. If you ran that once in a while to both your other machines, you should always get the most up to date version everywhere.



This is exactly how I have insync configured (I do the same with my u-he ratings too and a few others).. it assumes the newest one is the one you want.
rsp


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2020)

Good stuff Richard, yes I think there are a few different tools that do much the same thing. Couldn't live without it, I also use it to back up an active Pro Tools-based project to my cloud folder which lives on a different drive.

jcrosby, I'm too looking forward to getting some more direct feedback on the different virtual machines for Mac, hoping people will post here as they trial it.

Meanwhile Marc's already been busy on the next version with a new feature, hopefully that will be good to go very soon.


----------



## jcrosby (May 1, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Good stuff Richard, yes I think there are a few different tools that do much the same thing. Couldn't live without it, I also use it to back up an active Pro Tools-based project to my cloud folder which lives on a different drive.
> 
> jcrosby, I'm too looking forward to getting some more direct feedback on the different virtual machines for Mac, hoping people will post here as they trial it.
> 
> Meanwhile Marc's already been busy on the next version with a new feature, hopefully that will be good to go very soon.


Hey Guy I didn't see a trial on the site. Is there a link I've missed?
Best...


----------



## peladio (May 1, 2020)

Wow, instant purchase for me, excellent..


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> Hey Guy I didn't see a trial on the site. Is there a link I've missed?
> Best...



No there's no trial at the moment. An obvious problem there I guess is that once patches are converted in 5 minutes flat, folks might be tempted to be done with it. Of course a) you'd need to run on every new update from Spectrasonics as they change / tidy their tags and b) you'd also need to convert each new third party library. But given that the asking price is so low, you get a bonus library with it and it was a year's worth of work for Marc and counting, it feels tempting fate rather to get anyone to tag their entire collection without paying anything... hope that's not totally unreasonable!


----------



## jcrosby (May 1, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> No there's no trial at the moment. An obvious problem there I guess is that once patches are converted in 5 minutes flat, folks might be tempted to be done with it. Of course a) you'd need to run on every new update from Spectrasonics as they change / tidy their tags and b) you'd also need to convert each new third party library. But given that the asking price is so low, you get a bonus library with it and it was a year's worth of work for Marc and counting, it feels tempting fate rather to get anyone to tag their entire collection without paying anything... hope that's not totally unreasonable!


No worries, that makes total sense...

I had an audio conversion app years ago where the trial let you convert 25 files then it would lock, maybe a limitation like that could work in the future?

Either way I'll just hold tight and hope that someone can confirm they're able to get it working in Crossover until a mac version's available.

In the meantime it's not clear if you can add your own tags, is this possible, or something that will be available in the future? And is it possible to edit the description? (I often put custom searchable words here...)

Thanks again!


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 1, 2020)

jcrosby - this first version is focused on the automated sorting, but manual tweaks are definitely on the roadmap. Because its a batch editor, initially I think we'd be looking at a batch level tweaks for the highest priority features.


----------



## chillbot (May 1, 2020)

I might as well buy this, I knew the second I saw it that I would eventually. Just wanted to wait a bit and see if there were any bugs along the way. Is it recommended to backup your STEAM folder first? I have 80+ 3rd party Omni libraries...! So, super happy to get them better organized... but also it makes me a touch nervous for some reason.

EDIT: And yes, bought.


----------



## jcrosby (May 1, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> jcrosby - this first version is focused on the automated sorting, but manual tweaks are definitely on the roadmap. Because its a batch editor, initially I think we'd be looking at a batch level tweaks for the highest priority features.


Thanks Guy! Cheers..


----------



## jcrosby (May 1, 2020)

chillbot said:


> I might as well buy this, I knew the second I saw it that I would eventually. Just wanted to wait a bit and see if there were any bugs along the way. Is it recommended to backup your STEAM folder first? I have 80+ 3rd party Omni libraries...! So, super happy to get them better organized... but also it makes me a touch nervous for some reason.
> 
> EDIT: And yes, bought.


Zip up your patches folder so you have a copy... Did this recently before this was available then reorganized all of my 3rd party patches into categorized folders.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 2, 2020)

chillbot said:


> I might as well buy this, I knew the second I saw it that I would eventually. Just wanted to wait a bit and see if there were any bugs along the way. Is it recommended to backup your STEAM folder first? I have 80+ 3rd party Omni libraries...! So, super happy to get them better organized... but also it makes me a touch nervous for some reason.
> 
> EDIT: And yes, bought.



Hi chillbot, 

No harm in making a backup of the STEAM folder. OmniTag puts a copy of each library in the Documents\OmniTag folder before it does its thing, but having another backup is always a good thing. I am crazy for backups myself - got my stuff on a 2 or 3 drives... backups of backups - so I completely understand.

Hope it worked well for you. Please let me know if you have any feedback.

Cheers


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 2, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> No worries, that makes total sense...
> 
> I had an audio conversion app years ago where the trial let you convert 25 files then it would lock, maybe a limitation like that could work in the future?
> 
> ...



Hi jcrosby, great suggestion. I could look into doing a trial version at some point... I just need to find the time to put it together. Maybe I could limit it to one library or something like that?


----------



## zvenx (May 2, 2020)

chillbot said:


> I might as well buy this, I knew the second I saw it that I would eventually. Just wanted to wait a bit and see if there were any bugs along the way. Is it recommended to backup your STEAM folder first? I have 80+ 3rd party Omni libraries...! So, super happy to get them better organized... but also it makes me a touch nervous for some reason.
> 
> EDIT: And yes, bought.



Whilst your own backup surely can't hurt, it does a backup before it converts so you can revert if you want to.

Edit: the developer already answered .


I had one issue with it with one sound designer who loves to put Category in their preset prefixes, initially it removed some but not all (as I wanted it to), a few days later I got a fixed version, that indeed categorized and removed (for me) the annoying, unnecessary prefixes.
Love that kind of support.
rsp


----------



## SomeGuy (May 2, 2020)

Do you have a newsletter I can join so I’ll be notified when the Mac version is released? When it’s release, Will it also have an intro price? To me this is an instant buy... once the Mac version is released that is!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 2, 2020)

SomeGuy said:


> Do you have a newsletter I can join so I’ll be notified when the Mac version is released? When it’s release, Will it also have an intro price? To me this is an instant buy... once the Mac version is released that is!


Hi SomeGuy, glad to hear it!

There is a newsletter signup at the bottom of this page -> https://chromaticwave.net/products/omnitag

Cheers


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 2, 2020)

And, yes, Mac version will definitely have an intro price!


----------



## lucky909091 (May 2, 2020)

Hi Marc, just to let you know this issue:

I bought it and tried to install it without success on Windows 10, 64 bit.

I first tried to install it with double-click left mouse - no result.
Afterwards with right mouse-click "Install as administrator" : no success.

Then I clicked on the installer-exe with right mouse and clicked " fix compatibility issues" 
and this worked and installed the software successfully.

Great and helpful piece of software - congrats on your development!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 2, 2020)

lucky909091 said:


> Hi Marc, just to let you know this issue:
> 
> I bought it and tried to install it without success on Windows 10, 64 bit.
> 
> ...



Hi Lucky, thanks so much for reporting that. This is the first time I have heard of this issue. I will look into it. Thanks also for the kind words.


----------



## lp59burst (May 3, 2020)

+1 for me on a Mac version...

This is great... can't wait...

Now if O2 would just let me install my 3rd party developer Libraries into a folder structure of _*my*_ choosing and not just one huge mix of Libraries...


----------



## X-Bassist (May 4, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Hi SomeGuy, glad to hear it!
> 
> There is a newsletter signup at the bottom of this page -> https://chromaticwave.net/products/omnitag
> 
> Cheers


I’ve signed up, but have you thought about presales for Mac? (The windows selection has a Mac(coming soon) selection so I got excited to pre-buy).

I never prebuy anything but this I would, if just to get the download email as soon as it was ready. It might give you guys some much needed covid cash too. 

There are some of us here who have been waiting years for this, so as long as it works, it will be a good $30 spent. Unless you think there may be issues getting it translated.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 4, 2020)

X-Bassist said:


> I’ve signed up, but have you thought about presales for Mac? (The windows selection has a Mac(coming soon) selection so I got excited to pre-buy).
> 
> I never prebuy anything but this I would, if just to get the download email as soon as it was ready. It might give you guys some much needed covid cash too.
> 
> There are some of us here who have been waiting years for this, so as long as it works, it will be a good $30 spent. Unless you think there may be issues getting it translated.



Hi X-Bassist, I am truly flattered, but I think I would feel better taking people's money once the Mac version is finished. If I were to get hit by the proverbial beer truck, a bunch of my music buddies might get screwed. 

I am very happy to hear there is so much interest. I hope to begin working on it soon.


----------



## jcrosby (May 4, 2020)

lp59burst said:


> Now if O2 would just let me install my 3rd party developer Libraries into a folder structure of _*my*_ choosing and not just one huge mix of Libraries...


You can do this manually. Just add folders/sub-folders to your user _patches_ folder, categorize as you see fit, refresh Omni's browser, and done. Now I have 5 sub-folders despite have some 30-odd 3rd party libs..


----------



## Pedro Camacho (May 4, 2020)

Got it! Worked nicely!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 5, 2020)

Hi all, based on some feedback from the community, I released an update with some new features.






Details can be found at https://chromaticwave.net/pages/omnitag-changelog

You should have received a new download link in your inbox already. If not, please let me know.

PS - The basic walkthough video is now available again.


----------



## Virtuoso (May 5, 2020)

Looks great! If we buy the PC version now, will we be able to use the same licence for the Mac version, or will we need to buy it again?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 5, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Looks great! If we buy the PC version now, will we be able to use the same licence for the Mac version, or will we need to buy it again?



The license will work on Mac or PC. It's the same app, so no need to re-buy! One license to rule them all


----------



## Vonk (May 5, 2020)

I don't wish to hijack this thread so have posted elsewhere - but there are obviously some Omnisphere experts on this thread and I'd be very grateful for any help you could give me over a persistent startup problem I have. I have run Omnitag successfully on the affected library. Thanks!

https://vi-control.net/community/threads/omnisphere-startup-error-inconsistent-index-data.92918/


----------



## Virtuoso (May 5, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> The license will work on Mac or PC. It's the same app, so no need to re-buy! One license to rule them all


Fantastic! I bought it, ran it on my PC and moved the files over to the Mac. It took under a minute to sort all my libraries out! 

Just one suggestion - I noticed in a couple of libraries (Luftrum 18 and Equilibrium), the patches are prefixed with LUF and ARK - it would be nice if they were moved to the Author tags for Luftrum and Arksun.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 5, 2020)

Virtuoso said:


> Just one suggestion - I noticed in a couple of libraries (Luftrum 18 and Equilibrium), the patches are prefixed with LUF and ARK - it would be nice if they were moved to the Author tags for Luftrum and Arksun.



Slick idea! Do you (or does anyone?) know of any other libraries that prefix by developer?


----------



## Virtuoso (May 5, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Slick idea! Do you (or does anyone?) know of any other libraries that prefix by developer?


Out of the 12 libraries that I have (all from Luftrum/Arksun and The Unfinished), it was just those two that had developer prefixes.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 5, 2020)

Yes, good suggestion. I've got it on my enhancements list. Thanks!


----------



## X-Bassist (May 5, 2020)

marclawsonmusic said:


> I hope to begin working on it soon.


oops, I thought you started already. Bummer.  I'll have to see if I can get an emulation running...


----------



## lp59burst (May 7, 2020)

jcrosby said:


> You can do this manually. Just add folders/sub-folders to your user _patches_ folder, categorize as you see fit, refresh Omni's browser, and done. Now I have 5 sub-folders despite have some 30-odd 3rd party libs..


I tried that a few times and I always end up with double entires for every patch in the patch browser pane. If I click on one of the original location dupe patches it redirects me to the dupe patch that's pointing to the new location I made and plays that one. It's almost like it's creating an Alias... I can't get it to not make these dupes... ¯\_(ツ)_/¯

I tried clicking the "refresh" circular arrow and nada... then to fix it I had to delete and re-install everything... I'm sure I'm doing something wrong but I'd rather just leave it as-is then go through that again... 

I wish they "_natively_" supported creating your own file structure during the 3rd party patch library installation process...


----------



## R. Soul (May 8, 2020)

Guy Rowland said:


> Slick idea! Do you (or does anyone?) know of any other libraries that prefix by developer?


I went through mine - PulseSetter's Sound disrupter had the 'PS' prefix.
All the other ones were fine.


----------



## Guy Rowland (May 8, 2020)

R. Soul said:


> I went through mine - PulseSetter's Sound disrupter had the 'PS' prefix.
> All the other ones were fine.



Thanks, will add that to the list 

Great to see so many people finding this helps their workflows.


----------



## Mystic (May 8, 2020)

I had a lot of hits on the Pluginguru stuff for prefixes but opted to keep them on for now. Nice feature.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (May 8, 2020)

Mystic said:


> I had a lot of hits on the Pluginguru stuff for prefixes but opted to keep them on for now. Nice feature.



Glad to hear it, Mystic! Skippy is one of the main reasons that new feature got added. Cheers


----------



## Regentag (Jun 6, 2020)

I love OmniTag! I'm on a Mac and bought OmniTag anyway, because it was way too tempting to tidy up my Omnisphere library. I managed to do it with the help of a Windows PC without too much hassle.

At first I tried to install OmniTag on my Mac with Crossover, but I wasn't able to open the program. It would crash everytime. With Marc's guidance I made a new STEAM folder on a FAT-32 formatted USB-stick and copied just the whole "Settings Library" folder into it. I copied that STEAM folder to a PC, where I'd installed OmniTag and it worked perfectly. After that I copied the new "Settings Library" back to my Mac. Worked like a charm. Took me 15 minutes maximum. BTW: Omnitag didn't accept the STEAM folder on the USB-stick, it claimed it wouldn't find the Omnisphere Library.db file. I had to copy the STEAM folder over to the PC.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 6, 2020)

Ahhh, this made my day. Thanks so much!  

I'm glad there is a workaround for any Mac folks who are willing to try these steps. Thank you for sharing your experience.

Best,
Marc


----------



## Logic Hippy (Jun 7, 2020)

late to the party , if the thread didnt had hijacked i had not noticed it .
bought , thats definetly what i have missed myselves . like it .
tbh Eric Persing should buy the rights from you and integrate it directly to Omnisphere .
good work , thank you


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 7, 2020)

Glad to hear it! Thanks for the kind words.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 7, 2020)

Regentag said:


> I love OmniTag! I'm on a Mac and bought OmniTag anyway, because it was way too tempting to tidy up my Omnisphere library. I managed to do it with the help of a Windows PC without too much hassle.
> 
> At first I tried to install OmniTag on my Mac with Crossover, but I wasn't able to open the program. It would crash everytime. With Marc's guidance I made a new STEAM folder on a FAT-32 formatted USB-stick and copied just the whole "Settings Library" folder into it. I copied that STEAM folder to a PC, where I'd installed OmniTag and it worked perfectly. After that I copied the new "Settings Library" back to my Mac. Worked like a charm. Took me 15 minutes maximum. BTW: Omnitag didn't accept the STEAM folder on the USB-stick, it claimed it wouldn't find the Omnisphere Library.db file. I had to copy the STEAM folder over to the PC.


Thanks for posting this. I'd been curious if Crossover would work. Unfortunately I don't currently own a copy of windows, hoping the mac version arrives later this year...


----------



## SomeGuy (Jan 7, 2021)

Just checking in to see if the mac version is coming along well? I'm kind of kicking myself for not purchasing the PC version when it was on sale and running it on my old PC, then transferring the results back to my mac. :(


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 7, 2021)

SomeGuy said:


> Just checking in to see if the mac version is coming along well? I'm kind of kicking myself for not purchasing the PC version when it was on sale and running it on my old PC, then transferring the results back to my mac. :(


+1 any progress for Mac users?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 7, 2021)

Hi all,

I'm sorry to say that not much progress has been made. Sales of OmniTag were a bit disappointing... I think I sold 65 copies at release, and maybe another 10 since then. After investing hundreds of hours programming (and all my free time for a whole year), I haven't been very enthusiastic about spending another few hundred hours to finish the Mac version.

That said, there is hope... I am trying to find a budget-friendly way to get some development help - maybe an intern or a student - but haven't found the right person yet. If that doesn't work, I will work on it little by little in my spare time. I believe there are many more Mac users than Windows users out there... but unfortunately the cost/benefit just hasn't been worth it at this point.

I wish I had better news,
Marc


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jan 7, 2021)

I would outsource it, and charge 2x for it. I'd pay that for it.

If Mac users don't like the extra price, then remind them that something is better than nothing. :D


----------



## Henning (Jan 7, 2021)

Bought this from the start. Super helpful tool. Really makes me wonder why it did not sell well.


----------



## PatrickS (Jan 8, 2021)

Totally agree. It has been a super add-on to Omnisphere. Given the cost of Omnisphere and third-party presets, I would consider it a must buy if you want to keep your presets organized. It only costs about the same as a decent third-party preset library ($39.95) and can be used for all future acquisitions.


----------



## zvenx (Jan 8, 2021)

Such a shame.. :(. I use it with every new library I buy.
Has more than paid for itself multiple times.
rsp


----------



## Mystic (Jan 8, 2021)

Damn shame. It's a really useful tool. Could be people think the asking price is just too high?


----------



## kgdrum (Jan 8, 2021)

Maybe it’s a simple case of marketing,besides VI-C how was this application promoted to the Omnisphere community?


----------



## R. Soul (Jan 8, 2021)

I initially liked the idea of OmniTag, but ended up not buying it.
It seems focused on putting sounds into categories, which is fine, but I've found I'm likely to load specific soundsets that are aimed at certain genres. So, if I'm making Pop, I load a Pop soundset. If making Tension, I load a Tension based soundset etc. That way I'm already choosing between 100-ish sounds already, and don't have to choose between 10.000.
This makes OmniTag a bit redundant, right?

For this reason I'm using Avenger a lot these days, as they know exactly what sounds go with what styles.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 8, 2021)

Thanks for the kind words.

I promoted on KVR as well as vi-control. Also on Gearslutz. Also on Facebook. I also informed Spectrasonics and they were super nice about it. I tried to get a write up in Sample Library Review and some of the other blogs, but no one was interested. Nor was Sound On Sound.

Anyway, in the end, it's a bit of a niche tool for folks who like a super-clean setup. I'm not sure it has mass appeal like a sample library or a soundset.

I haven't given up... I just don't want to grind on this for all of 2021, nor do I want spend thousands of my personal cash to get it done. I'm sure there's a solution - it's just going to take more time than I'd like.

I'll keep everyone posted. Thanks again for your support.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jan 8, 2021)

I too find Omnitag a very valuable tool. It's really useful for me for keeping up when creating my libraries. Really fantastic too see how many sounds I've created for each project.


----------



## sostenuto (Jan 8, 2021)

Kuusniemi said:


> I too find Omnitag a very valuable tool. It's really useful for me for keeping up when creating my libraries. Really fantastic too see how many sounds I've created for each project.


THX ! Tons of Omni/2 3rd Pty Libs __ Omnitag cost seems better with every addition ....


----------



## antonioserio (Jan 9, 2021)

I’m a mac user too and I look forward to the Mac version )


----------



## Robertus (Jan 13, 2021)

Yes, Mac version please!


----------



## pulsedownloader (Jan 13, 2021)

Why not do a pre-order for the Mac version? If it hits X number of pre-orders, then you can develop it? If it doesn't get X number of pre-orders, you don't develop it? That way you're assured of the sales upfront?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 13, 2021)

pulsedownloader said:


> Why not do a pre-order for the Mac version? If it hits X number of pre-orders, then you can develop it? If it doesn't get X number of pre-orders, you don't develop it? That way you're assured of the sales upfront?


Thanks for the suggestion, Emmett. 

Someone brought this up previously, and unfortunately I'm just not comfortable sitting on other people's money knowing that if I go down in a plane crash, they lose it all. I'd rather just finish the product and sell it when it's done.

To that point, I spoke to a developer this morning who might be able to help me with the Mac version. I'm still working on the details, but there is hope  Again, I am extremely grateful for everyone's support!


----------



## chillbot (Jan 13, 2021)

Doesn't @Nick Batzdorf do a bunch of articles on this kind of stuff. Or at least have the connections? This is a great tool, it should be written up somewhere. People will want it and buy it, you just have to find a way to reach the people that don't even know how much they need it. I'd be happy to submit some quotes for any writeup:

"This is great." -- chillbot

"Buy it ok" -- chillbot

Let me know if I can help.

Also, is there a post I missed somewhere of what was updated in v1.0.20? Not sure if I need to update...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 13, 2021)

Thanks, @chillbot. You rock.

Here is the changelog for 1.0.20 -> https://chromaticwave.net/pages/omnitag-changelog


----------



## bvaughn0402 (Jan 13, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Thanks for the suggestion, Emmett.
> 
> Someone brought this up previously, and unfortunately I'm just not comfortable sitting on other people's money knowing that if I go down in a plane crash, they lose it all. I'd rather just finish the product and sell it when it's done.
> 
> To that point, I spoke to a developer this morning who might be able to help me with the Mac version. I'm still working on the details, but there is hope  Again, I am extremely grateful for everyone's support!


This is noble of you.

but if it helps I’d take the gamble. You could always do it as a Kickstarter type of thing.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 13, 2021)

chillbot said:


> Doesn't @Nick Batzdorf do a bunch of articles on this kind of stuff


He does indeed, or he has binders full of contributors.

Will check what this is all about when I get back from an appt.


----------



## Nick Batzdorf (Jan 13, 2021)

Okay, we're in if Marc is.

It's Synth and Software, by the way - everyone should subscribe (it's free).


----------



## chillbot (Jan 13, 2021)

Yay!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 13, 2021)

Nick Batzdorf said:


> Okay, we're in if Marc is.
> 
> It's Synth and Software, by the way - everyone should subscribe (it's free).


Wow - thanks so much, Nick! Much appreciated. I'll send you a PM with my contact info.


----------



## BlakStatus (Jan 13, 2021)

@marclawsonmusic I love OmniTag as well. Have you considered actually with the 3rd party preset vendors (Triple Spiral Audio, Plughugger, Pluginguru, etc.)? It seems like it would be a win-win for both parties.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jan 13, 2021)

BlakStatus said:


> @marclawsonmusic I love OmniTag as well. Have you considered actually with the 3rd party preset vendors (Triple Spiral Audio, Plughugger, Pluginguru, etc.)? It seems like it would be a win-win for both parties.


Hi @BlakStatus, yes! Jaap Visser (and others) helped with beta testing and I had several exchanges with John Lehmkuhl during my rollout - he's the impetus behind some of the enhanced 'prefix' logic I put in the most recent version.

The 3rd party devs are very important to me - hopefully OmniTag makes their sounds a bit more accessible to the composers and producers who use it.

I think running a sale with a 3rd party vendor is a good idea and I'll be sure to consider that when I get the macOS version done.

Thanks!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Feb 16, 2021)

Update...

I found a sharp developer who is helping me get the Mac version up and running. We are working on it now and I will provide an update on timing as soon as I can.

Thanks again for all your support!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Feb 16, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Update...
> 
> I found a sharp developer who is helping me get the Mac version up and running. We are working on it now and I will provide an update on timing as soon as I can.
> 
> Thanks again for all your support!


Really looking forward to this 

It's the little tools that make the BIG difference


----------



## kgdrum (Feb 16, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Update...
> 
> I found a sharp developer who is helping me get the Mac version up and running. We are working on it now and I will provide an update on timing as soon as I can.
> 
> Thanks again for all your support!


Yes! 👍


----------



## Robertus (Feb 16, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Update...
> 
> I found a sharp developer who is helping me get the Mac version up and running. We are working on it now and I will provide an update on timing as soon as I can.
> 
> Thanks again for all your support!


Yes


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 21, 2021)

Update...

The macOS version is about 50% complete. I am hoping to release it in Q3 this year, latest Q4.

Thanks for your patience!


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 21, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Update...
> 
> The macOS version is about 50% complete. I am hoping to release it in Q3 this year, latest Q4.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!


Nice! Great news!!


----------



## SomeGuy (Jun 21, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Update...
> 
> The macOS version is about 50% complete. I am hoping to release it in Q3 this year, latest Q4.
> 
> Thanks for your patience!


Instabuy when it’s released!


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 21, 2021)

SomeGuy said:


> Instabuy when it’s released!


1000%!


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 21, 2021)

SomeGuy said:


> Instabuy when it’s released!


Oh yeah!


----------



## gsilbers (Jun 21, 2021)

Nice


----------



## gsilbers (Aug 26, 2021)

Any news on the mac version?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 26, 2021)

I actually spent most of today working on it. It's coming along well.

Check back in another few weeks and I should be able to talk more about a release date.

Thanks for your continued patience!


----------



## Tavman (Aug 29, 2021)

can one be notified when the mac version is released? A must have!!!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 29, 2021)

Tavman said:


> can one be notified when the mac version is released? A must have!!!


Thank, Tavman.

You can sign up for the mailing list on the shopping cart page -> https://chromaticwave.net/products/omnitag

Or, just keep an eye on this thread!


----------



## Tavman (Aug 30, 2021)

Please oh Please make it for Mac


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Aug 31, 2021)

Tavman said:


> Please oh Please make it for Mac


It's coming! 

Here's a short video with a progress update. I am basically rebuilding the UI from scratch (using Xamarin Forms in case anyone is curious) so it is a bit time-consuming. The good news is when I'm done, there will be a single codebase for both platforms which will be much easier to maintain. I think the UI looks nicer too - more modern.


----------



## jcrosby (Aug 31, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> It's coming!
> 
> Here's a short video with a progress update. I am basically rebuilding the UI from scratch (using Xamarin Forms in case anyone is curious) so it is a bit time-consuming. The good news is when I'm done, there will be a single codebase for both platforms which will be much easier to maintain. I think the UI looks nicer too - more modern.



Epic!!!!


----------



## kgdrum (Aug 31, 2021)

❤️🤩❤️


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 2, 2021)

Update:

Development on the macOS version is complete. I am doing some beta testing and hope to have that wrapped up in the next week or so. Should be able to release this by end of this month.

Thanks!


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 2, 2021)

Thanks for the update Marc! Looking forward to it!


----------



## Drumdude2112 (Oct 2, 2021)

Sweeeeeeet !!🤘


----------



## kgdrum (Oct 2, 2021)

❤️😀❤️ great news! Thanks @marclawsonmusic


----------



## Stevie (Oct 3, 2021)

I had no idea this existed and learnt about it only yesterday. Purchased and very happy.
A suggestion: it would be great if it was possible to exclude certain libraries from the "conform all" process.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 3, 2021)

Stevie said:


> I had no idea this existed and learnt about it only yesterday. Purchased and very happy.
> A suggestion: it would be great if it was possible to exclude certain libraries from the "conform all" process.


Thanks, Stephan.

Re: your suggestion... Does this happen to be related to the 'User' or 'Sharing' folders? I have had some feedback about those in the past... Or is it simply a case where you'd like to leave out 1 or 2 libraries from the overall process?

Thanks again


----------



## Stevie (Oct 3, 2021)

I think both are valid use cases. But in my case it was indeed the user folder


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 3, 2021)

Thanks, Stephan. I had an idea how to handle the 'User' folder, but maybe a generic 'ignore' feature would be best. I'll see what I can do!


----------



## Home Studio 87 (Oct 3, 2021)

is there some windows update with that ?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 3, 2021)

The 'macOS version' is actually v2 of the software, which will include an update for Windows as well. It's a completely new UI, but the underlying logic works the same.

There will be a couple of minor enhancements - like this 'ignore' feature.


----------



## Home Studio 87 (Oct 3, 2021)

Thank you.. and how we can update ? inside software automatic ?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 3, 2021)

I will send an email to all users when it is released. There is no automatic update as of yet.


----------



## Stevie (Oct 3, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Thanks, Stephan. I had an idea how to handle the 'User' folder, but maybe a generic 'ignore' feature would be best. I'll see what I can do!


No pressure, it was merely just an idea that I thought is worth mentioning.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 29, 2021)

Hi everyone,

I'm very happy to report that the Mac version of OmniTag is now available. The entire app has been overhauled / updated, so even if you are on Windows, I would recommend to update.

Download links have been sent to all existing users. If you didn't get one, please send me a PM here or support at omnitag.net

Release notes from this latest version:

2.0.7972 - OCTOBER 29, 2021​
First release for Mac version.
UI has been completely revamped / modernized.
Added new 'Ignore' feature, so a user can ignore a library (folder). This means that library will not be included in scanning or conform operations.
Sonic Extensions compatibility updates.
www.omnitag.net

As always, thank you for your support!
Marcus


----------



## hummersallad (Oct 29, 2021)

I was just going to buy this but there is no way to enter a VAT-number.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 29, 2021)

hummersallad said:


> I was just going to buy this but there is no way to enter a VAT-number.


Let me see what I can do. Give me a few minutes...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 29, 2021)

hummersallad said:


> I was just going to buy this but there is no way to enter a VAT-number.


Try again - there is a place to enter a VAT number at the top of the 'Cart' page. This should show on the invoice after purchase.


----------



## hummersallad (Oct 29, 2021)

OK, now I can enter the VAT-number but I still have to pay VAT which is incorrect.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 29, 2021)

hummersallad said:


> OK, now I can enter the VAT-number but I still have to pay VAT which is incorrect.


@hummersallad, sorry for the trouble. Evidently there is a glitch in my shopping cart that doesn't withhold the taxes automatically.

If you would kindly send me a PM (or an email to support at omnitag.net), and provide your email address, I can set you up as a tax-exempt customer in my store. That should resolve this.

Thank you


----------



## zvenx (Oct 29, 2021)

Congrats Marcus.
Wishing the best for this great product.
Rsp


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Oct 29, 2021)

zvenx said:


> Congrats Marcus.
> Wishing the best for this great product.
> Rsp


Thanks, Richard!


----------



## hummersallad (Oct 29, 2021)

Marcus, I sent you an email!


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Oct 29, 2021)

Time to check this out


----------



## X-Bassist (Oct 30, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Thanks, Richard!


I didn't even read the material. Been waiting over a year for this. Downloaded!

$30? Best dollar per MB I ever bought! Can't wait to try Guy's free patches that come with it.

Thanks you two!!!


----------



## Home Studio 87 (Oct 30, 2021)

Tank you for your quick & good support..... and this very useful tool...


----------



## jcrosby (Oct 30, 2021)

Purchased! Thanks Marcus, and congrats on releasing the mac version!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 6, 2021)

A new version is up with a few fixes based on Mac user feedback (thanks to @lp59burst and TORLEY ):
2.0.7977 - NOVEMBER 3, 2021​
Updated logic to detect 'install problems', where libraries do not have the expected folder structure of: *STEAM/Omnisphere/Settings Library/Patches/<library>/<categories>/<patch files>*
File copy and comparison logic now ignores .DS_Store files on Mac.
Added sorting for patch and folder names on Mac version.
Add new prefix overrides in Conform Engine.

All users should have received an email with a download link, but if not, just PM me.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 8, 2021)

OmniTag has been updated with some fixes and minor changes. All users should have received an email. If not, please PM me.
2.0.8012 - DECEMBER 8, 2021​
Changed LicenseSpring HardwareID algorithm to prevent licensing errors on newer Windows 10 installations.
Re-worked prefix detection logic to be more reliable across the board.
Added new prefix overrides in Conform Engine.

*BONUS LIBRARY*
This is probably a good time to point out that OmniTag comes with a nice collection of *65 FREE patches* for Omnisphere 2. Developed by Guy Rowland, they are a nice add-on to your tidy Omnisphere installation.

Some new demos for the bonus library are up - by the one and only TORLEY:


Discount pricing will remain in effect until end of 2021.

Thanks for your continued support!!!
More info...


----------



## Virtuoso (Dec 9, 2021)

Excellent product! Looks great, easy to use, fast and very useful! If you have 3rd party libraries, do yourself a favor and get this!


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 9, 2021)

Yes, this is incredibly useful. But I must say I'm sad to see Win 7 support go away with the updated version. I know it's inevitable, but I'm trying to cling to my Win 7 ways for as long as I can


----------



## Shad0wLandsUK (Dec 10, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> Yes, this is incredibly useful. But I must say I'm sad to see Win 7 support go away with the updated version. I know it's inevitable, but I'm trying to cling to my Win 7 ways for as long as I can


You Sir, are what we in the IT world call a liability 

At this rate though, if you ever turn on your machine to the internet, you won't need to worry about clinging onto your Win7 machine.

Hackers the world over will own it in groups


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 10, 2021)

NekujaK said:


> But I must say I'm sad to see Win 7 support go away with the updated version. I know it's inevitable, but I'm trying to cling to my Win 7 ways for as long as I can


Yeah, unfortunately the Xamarin toolset I used for the new cross-platform version has this limitation. But I have the old Win7-compatible installer if you still need it. Just let me know.


----------



## NekujaK (Dec 10, 2021)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Yeah, unfortunately the Xamarin toolset I used for the new cross-platform version has this limitation. But I have the old Win7-compatible installer if you still need it. Just let me know.


Thanks. I still have the original installer, so was able to rollback after discovering the new version didn't work on my machine. Until I finally knuckle under to Microsoft's whims, I'll limp along with the first version. It's still a great product!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 5, 2022)

Hi friends,

Sadly, it looks like OmniTag has run its course. I cannot afford to keep the Shopify site online with so few sales, so I will be closing it on July 15th this year.

I am running a 'fire sale' from now until then, so if you were on the fence, it's only USD $29.95. After that, I'm happy to sell a copy to anyone via PayPal for the regular price of $49.95 - just PM me here on the forum, or email marclawson3 at gmail dot com if you are interested.

Support-wise, I am not going anywhere, so if you need tech support just reach out.

Cheers and thanks for being a fan - all 50 of you!!! 
Marcus


----------



## zvenx (Jun 5, 2022)

Really sorry to hear but I understand.
rsp


----------



## Stevie (Jun 5, 2022)

Sorry to hear as well :(
Crossing my fingers for more sales on your end!


----------



## Virtuoso (Jun 5, 2022)

Thank you for making such a useful tool. I use it every single time I get a new set of presets. 🙏


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 5, 2022)

Aw a real shame, but completely understandable and thank you indeed for such a useful tool!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 5, 2022)

Thanks for the kind words.

OT is a niche thing and just didn't get widespread traction - I think people are more interested in soundsets and sample libraries than something admin like this.

Either way, I'm happy to have made some new friends and also helped my composer peeps.  All good


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 5, 2022)

Sorry to hear this. It's a great tool. I can offer my Man Makes Noise store to host if you wish.


----------



## Henning (Jun 6, 2022)

Sad to hear. The tool helped me a lot. But I can understand your reasons. All the best to you!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 6, 2022)

Kuusniemi said:


> Sorry to hear this. It's a great tool. I can offer my Man Makes Noise store to host if you wish.


Thanks so much for your kind offer. 

It's not just the Shopify site - it's all the administrative headache that comes with paying EU VAT, UK VAT, US taxes, etc. I've also got some custom code in Shopify that integrates with LicenseSpring, so it might be hard to replicate that.

In all, it's just too much headache for too little reward. But thank you again.


----------



## smellypants (Jun 6, 2022)

Hey mate, does this mean at some point it may become incompatible with future OS's?


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 6, 2022)

smellypants said:


> Hey mate, does this mean at some point it may become incompatible with future OS's?


Possible on the Mac side due to M1 platform... but I don't own an M1 so I can't test it.

The key issue is the Xamarin platform and whether Microsoft supports M1 (I'm sure they will if they don't already). If at some point I have to do a simple Xamarin update, no problem. But if I have to do a full re-write to support M1, that's not gonna happen.


----------



## Kuusniemi (Jun 6, 2022)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Thanks so much for your kind offer.
> 
> It's not just the Shopify site - it's all the administrative headache that comes with paying EU VAT, UK VAT, US taxes, etc. I've also got some custom code in Shopify that integrates with LicenseSpring, so it might be hard to replicate that.
> 
> In all, it's just too much headache for too little reward. But thank you again.


I understand. Offers stands if you feel things can be resolved.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 6, 2022)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Possible on the Mac side due to M1 platform... but I don't own an M1 so I can't test it.
> 
> The key issue is the Xamarin platform and whether Microsoft supports M1 (I'm sure they will if they don't already). If at some point I have to do a simple Xamarin update, no problem. But if I have to do a full re-write to support M1, that's not gonna happen.


Omnitag doesn't even run in Rosetta 2?


----------



## pcohen12 (Jun 6, 2022)

jcrosby said:


> Omnitag doesn't even run in Rosetta 2?


I purchased today (didn’t even know this existed), and it ran just fine on my M1 Max MBP! I assume Marcus was just saying that if there were to be issues in the future, it would likely be with Apple silicon since it’s going through such rapid development.


----------



## jcrosby (Jun 6, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> I purchased today (didn’t even know this existed), and it ran just fine on my M1 Max MBP! I assume Marcus was just saying that if there were to be issues in the future, it would likely be with Apple silicon since it’s going through such rapid development.


Cool, and thanks. I have an M1 Max on order so glad to know it works under Rosetta 2. I'll probably be keeping my intel MB for a few legacy apps like this anyway, but good to know that it will at least run under Rosetta 2 for the time being...


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 6, 2022)

pcohen12 said:


> I purchased today (didn’t even know this existed), and it ran just fine on my M1 Max MBP! I assume Marcus was just saying that if there were to be issues in the future, it would likely be with Apple silicon since it’s going through such rapid development.


Glad to hear that! 

Yes, that's what I meant... I assume it will run fine with Rosetta, but if (when?) Rosetta goes away, it will need to support M1 natively. Which means Xamarin would need to support M1 (it might already).


----------



## ReelToLogic (Jun 6, 2022)

When I upgraded my Mac to another Intel based Mac a while ago and then installed Omnisphere and imported my Steam folder, all my OmniTag changes appeared on my new Mac. So even if OmniTag stops working some time in the future it appears that you can keep any changes that were made with it, even when upgrading your computer. I don't know if I could "restore" my old/original tags anymore, but I don't want to so that's not a big deal. I'm really loving the simplified list of tags that I have now, so THANK YOU for creating OmniTag!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 6, 2022)

ReelToLogic said:


> When upgraded my Mac to another Intel based Mac a while ago and then installed Omnisphere and imported my Steam folder, all my OmniTag changes appeared on my new Mac. So even if OmniTag stops working some time in the future it appears that you can keep any changes that were made with it, even when upgrading your computer. I don't know if I could "restore" my old/original tags anymore, but I don't want to so that's not a big deal. I'm really loving the simplified list of tags that I have now, so THANK YOU for creating OmniTag!


You are welcome and I'm so glad to hear that. OT users seem to be very happy and that means alot to me!

Yes, OT re-saves the patch files so changes are basically permanent. That's why there's all that 'restore' logic in the app... in case you ever want to revert back.

Thanks again for the kind words 🙏


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 17, 2022)

bought!

Looking forward to using this 👍


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 17, 2022)

@marclawsonmusic 

Hi I have a question for you it’s probably just me overthinking but………

After running OmniTag initially if I add a new bunch of presets do I simply run OmniTag again and it will update the new presets to conform to the Spectrasonics tagging system?

Thanks


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 17, 2022)

Yes, you can re-run it whenever you add a new library. 

The new library will show up as either red or yellow color and when you run 'Conform All' it will only touch the new libraries.

Does that help?


----------



## kgdrum (Jun 17, 2022)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Yes, you can re-run it whenever you add a new library.
> 
> The new library will show up as either red or yellow color and when you run 'Conform All' it will only touch the new libraries.
> 
> Does that help?




Yes thanks it looks simple enough and I like that you’re looking out for drummers! 

I always prefer software that’s drummer-proof 

EASY-PEASY


----------



## AcousTech (Jun 17, 2022)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Glad to hear that!
> 
> Yes, that's what I meant... I assume it will run fine with Rosetta, but if (when?) Rosetta goes away, it will need to support M1 natively. Which means Xamarin would need to support M1 (it might already).


I now nothing about where to go from here, but I suppose another option you could consider at this point would be .NET Maui. Which, I think, would make it a Catalyst app:








.NET Multi-platform App UI (.NET MAUI) | .NET


.NET MAUI is a framework used to build native, cross-platform desktop and mobile apps from a single C# codebase for Android, iOS, Mac, and Windows.




dotnet.microsoft.com


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Jun 17, 2022)

AcousTech said:


> I now nothing about where to go from here, but I suppose another option you could consider at this point would be .NET Maui. Which, I think, would make it a Catalyst app:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, .NET Maui is an evolution of the Xamarin cross-platform framework. OmniTag is built on Xamarin.

The question is whether I want to continue to invest my valuable time in a niche tool that has not been very profitable.

But yeah, .NET Maui is cool shit.


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Nov 24, 2022)

Hi friends,

I have not closed the OmniTag store. Every time I think about doing it, someone comes along and makes a purchase. It's been enough to keep the ship afloat this year.

I am grateful for the continued support for this labor-of-love product, so I'm doing a Black Friday sale - 50% off through the end of the year. Use code *BF2022 *at checkout or click on the link below.









OmniTag - Tagging Engine for Third Party Omnisphere Libraries


OmniTag automatically detects and re-categorizes third party Omnisphere libraries using metadata contained within each patch. In minutes, your third party libraries will be correctly labeled with Spectrasonics' standard tags instead of non-standard tags used by many developers. OmniTag is...




chromaticwave.net





Best,
Marcus


----------



## smellypants (Nov 25, 2022)

marclawsonmusic said:


> Hi friends,
> 
> I have not closed the OmniTag store. Every time I think about doing it, someone comes along and makes a purchase. It's been enough to keep the ship afloat this year.
> 
> ...


I pray OmniTag never goes away! 🥰


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 31, 2022)

One last bump on this before end of year! 

I hope everyone has a great holiday.


----------



## Scottyb (Dec 31, 2022)

marclawsonmusic said:


> One last bump on this before end of year!
> 
> I hope everyone has a great holiday.


Giving this a closer look tonight! Thank you and back at ya!


----------



## Stevie (Dec 31, 2022)

Definitely deserves lotsa bumps!


----------



## kgdrum (Dec 31, 2022)

Stevie said:


> Definitely deserves lotsa bumps!


Bumpin right!


----------



## tebling (Dec 31, 2022)

Wow, I had no idea this existed until just now. What great timing! I have ~40 3rd party Omni libraries, and OmniTag just ripped through them and spat out pure organizational bliss.

I've been doing tools development as my day job for a couple decades now, and it's not often you see a utility like this written with so much thought, care, and attention to detail in the UX. Granted, it's a niche product, but for this purpose it's hard to imagine anything better. Well done sir!


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 31, 2022)

tebling said:


> Wow, I had no idea this existed until just now. What great timing! I have ~40 3rd party Omni libraries, and OmniTag just ripped through them and spat out pure organizational bliss.
> 
> I've been doing tools development as my day job for a couple decades now, and it's not often you see a utility like this written with so much thought, care, and attention to detail in the UX. Granted, it's a niche product, but for this purpose it's hard to imagine anything better. Well done sir!


Hey, thanks so much for the feedback and kind words! Much appreciated


----------



## devonmyles (Dec 31, 2022)

I've only just noticed this App. 
With all the third party libraries I now have, this is must.
Just purchased.


----------



## ShoeHorn (Dec 31, 2022)

Just jumped onboard this train.
Discounts still there even though it's in the PM 1/1/2023 here


----------



## marclawsonmusic (Dec 31, 2022)

ShoeHorn said:


> Just jumped onboard this train.
> Discounts still there even though it's in the PM 1/1/2023 here


The discount will stay up until end of day 1/1/2023 EST.

Thanks so much for everyone's support.


----------

